# • swell.gr • BMW 320 Touring Swissvax Enhancment Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!

The last few days, here at Swell Detail Store we had a BMW 320 Touring for an enhancement detail.
The car was in very good condition, but it suffered from many RDS on all panels.



















As always we started work by claying and taking measurements with the PTG:





































Let's see some pictures of the car's initial condition:




































































































For the correction process we had to use very strong combos to get rid of the RDS.
It took several hits with Menzerna Power Gloss and a LC Hydro Cutting pad to get rid of the deeper scratches.
Then it was time for polishing the haze created by the previous step using Menzerna PO 85RD 3.02 and a Constant pressure polishing pad.
For the finishing process we used Menzerna 106FA and a LC hydro finishing pad, which left the surface LSP Ready.

Unfortunately we had very little time to finish the car, and we could not spare any time for taking pictures during the polishing process.

To seal that beautiful finish we chose Swissvax Shield leaving a few hours between coats.










The surface was then smooth like glass and very reflective as you can see in the following pictures.























































And a few artistic shots:






















































































































Thanks for reading this!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice Mike, lovely reflective finish!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Top result Mike! :thumb:
Shield gives an umph even in silver!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice reflections Mike!


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantastic work.

Do you need to see the car for a quote?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job as always Mike!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great Work
The BMW looks really nice:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for your kind comments


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Mike..the finish is fantastic:thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic results Mike as always


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job as always Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic! Looks awesome!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, :thumb:.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

great work.excellent reflections.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent write up, photography and suberb finish!!!
Well done bud :thumb:


----------

